# Army Train Memorial Day Run



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

After attending the local Memorial Day program(sparsely attended) I assembled my Army train for a run to celebrate the day. I still need to get my gun jeeps and Huey on flatcars.








I was in the Transportation Corps, had the Hueys in my Vietnam convoys as well as the Sea Land trailers. Engines are old K-Line locomotives.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. 

Welcome home, Brother.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You to Gary.


----------

